# TGW at ecc-orp



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

april 13th-15th whos going? we'll be out there all weekend should have a decent group this time also


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok who's going? I will be there Saturday early


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I'll be there early Saturday as well if I finish my truck up tomorrow like I hope. Regardless I'll be there with the brute! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

